# BSM naruto vs Nagato, Team taka, and Itachi



## Psp123789 (Sep 10, 2013)

Location: Madara vs 5 kages
Distance: 150 meters
Knowledge: Manga
Restrictions: None
Conditions: Naruto has his 3 toad Boss summons and kurama has allowed ma and pa to fuse with Naruto. This is also EMS sasuke.

If Naruto stomps then add Killer bee to Nagato's team. If nagato's team stomps then add living minato to naruto's side.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 10, 2013)

BSM Naruto.

 Good bye Nagato when he sucks up Natural energy. 

 Good bye Itachi when Naruto uses a Bijuudama.

 Good bye Team Take by blitzing them with speed.

 Edit: Oops, EMS Sasuke? Then I have no idea. Bijuudama can blow through Sasuke's Susanoo, but he also has some fairly quick feats. BSM Naruto still takes this, but takes a couple extra minutes to dispose of Sasuke.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 10, 2013)

Ends it in a blitz.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 11, 2013)

What's the counter to a simple superbijuudama?

Naruto gives Gamabunta Kurama's chakras and he solos with Mountain-sized water bullets


----------



## Stermor (Sep 12, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> BSM Naruto.
> 
> Good bye Nagato when he sucks up Natural energy.
> 
> ...



which speed feats does sasuke have?? superior to nagato or itachi??


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 12, 2013)

^ If he can travel as fast as BM Naruto during the Juubi clones fight and react to Juubito's attack meant for Minato.

 Yes, Sasuke should beat Itachi. Nagato however is a tricky one. Not saying EMS Sasuke will be too troublesome for BSM Naruto.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 12, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> ^ If he can travel as fast as BM Naruto during the Juubi clones fight and react to Juubito's attack meant for Minato.
> 
> Yes, Sasuke should beat Itachi. Nagato however is a tricky one. Not saying EMS Sasuke will be too troublesome for BSM Naruto.



base naruto was traveling as fast as sasuke during the juubi clone fighting.

That doesn't mean that base naruto = kcm naruto in speed.

Anyways, Naruto stomps.

Nagato isnt' absorbing a sage bijuudama without turning into stone, itachi sasuke and taka are taken out by KSM clones or just taken out by BSM Naruto by bijuudamas, blitzing, chakra arm katas.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 12, 2013)

^ That was Base Naruto?

 Must look into scans because Sasuke is astonished by Naruto's ability with Kurama implying he wasn't in Base.


----------



## richard lewis (Sep 12, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> ^ If he can travel as fast as BM Naruto during the Juubi clones fight and react to Juubito's attack meant for Minato.
> 
> Yes, Sasuke should beat Itachi. Nagato however is a tricky one. Not saying EMS Sasuke will be too troublesome for BSM Naruto.



Naruto wasn't using his shushin at the time just basic foot speed, I can guarantee you BM naruto's shushin is leagues beyond sasuke's


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 12, 2013)

NarutoX28 said:


> ^ That was Base Naruto?
> 
> Must look into scans because Sasuke is astonished by Naruto's ability with Kurama implying he wasn't in Base.



*read earlier* *they were traveling* *at the same speed.*

if sasuke could actually move faster than the guy who he couldn't even keep track of with the MS, the manga would have given him a speed comment.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 12, 2013)

Naruto sticks his foot up all their asses.


----------



## richard lewis (Sep 12, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> *read earlier* *they were traveling* *at the same speed.*
> 
> if sasuke could actually move faster than the guy who he couldn't even keep track of with the MS, the manga would have given him a speed comment.



Naruto is in base in all of those scans...... how does sasuke keeping up with base naruto prove he can keep up with BM naruto?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2013)

Just because he is in BM doesn't mean he is using full speed....


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 13, 2013)

richard lewis said:


> Naruto is in base in all of those scans...... how does sasuke keeping up with base naruto prove he can keep up with BM naruto?



dude, im on ur side, i don't think sasuke can keep up with BM Naruto.  That's why i brought up the fact that base naruto can keep up with sasuke's speed to counter claims that sasuke was keeping up with KCM Naruto's speed.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 13, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> dude, im on ur side, i don't think sasuke can keep up with BM Naruto.  That's why i brought up the fact that base naruto can keep up with sasuke's speed to counter claims that sasuke was keeping up with KCM Naruto's speed.


I reiterate the above, Just because Naruto is in a certain form, does not mean he is using it to its full potential. He isn't shunsining all over the place using his yellow flash. he is just using the mode for combat, not necessarily for speed purposes.


----------



## SSJ God Kakarot (Sep 13, 2013)

naruto wins  if youve read the manga then you kno that naruto is really op at this moment and he doesnt even have the other half of kurama.

i suspect that he'll receive the other half in due time, and then his power will grow even more. 

sasuke will do nothing to him but spam susano'o and amerterasu.
easily countered by naruto

nagato was already beaten by naruto (six paths) when all he had was sage mode
nagato losses 

itachi may be his only challenge genjutsu wise
but now that kurma is all friendly with naruto now the genjutsu will be cancelled out since kurama can free him from it.

until sasuke gets his power up to match or at least be able to not get one paneled by naruto there is no contest in this battle.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Naruto nukes the hell out of them lol.


----------



## Psp123789 (Sep 14, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> base naruto was traveling as fast as sasuke during the juubi clone fighting.
> 
> That doesn't mean that base naruto = kcm naruto in speed.
> 
> ...


What if i allow nagato to use his pein paths and add DSM kabuto without his edos in there because i just realized how badly naruto beats the other team.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 14, 2013)

richard lewis said:


> Naruto is in base in all of those scans...... how does sasuke keeping up with base naruto prove he can keep up with BM naruto?



 He has scans of him raising his arm to protect Minato from Juubito. 

 He's not that slow. Come on mate. If he was that slow, there'd be no hope for him in fighting Naruto.


----------



## trance (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto utterly dismantles them.

He is easily fast enough to blitz and has massive firepower. Even Nagato, the strongest on team two, gets shit on.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto's top speed is stated to be Minato speed. Even in Bijuu Mode. Kakashi still stated that it was like Minato's speed. Nagato still absorbs all of Naruto attacks. 

You know why? BECAUSE NAGATO HAS ALREADY SHOWN TO ABSORB NATURAL ENERGY WITH ONE OF HIS Pein bodies which were know are vastly inferior to Nagato. Full bijuu mode Naruto is a target for Itachi's Totsuka. Sasuke just smothers Naruto in Amaterasu. If Push comes to shove. Itachi can just sacrifice an eye and catch naruto in Izanami. And Naruto gets Merked. Bijuu Sage Mode Naruto who doesnt even have 100% Kyuubi chakra yet was not even able to out run or avoid the branches. Yet Bee w/ 100% Hachibi chakra was capable of defending himself and avoiding the tree branches. 

People need to stop overhyping Naruto. He was instantly shut down right after his  Hype chapter in record time.


----------



## Psp123789 (Sep 14, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Naruto's top speed is stated to be Minato speed. Even in Bijuu Mode. Kakashi still stated that it was like Minato's speed. Nagato still absorbs all of Naruto attacks.
> You know why? BECAUSE NAGATO HAS ALREADY SHOWN TO ABSORB NATURAL ENERGY WITH ONE OF HIS Pein bodies which were know are vastly inferior to Nagato. Full bijuu mode Naruto is a target for Itachi's Totsuka. Sasuke just smothers Naruto in Amaterasu. If Push comes to shove. Itachi can just sacrifice an eye and catch naruto in Izanami. And Naruto gets Merked. Bijuu Sage Mode Naruto who doesnt even have 100% Kyuubi chakra yet was not even able to out run or avoid the branches. Yet Bee w/ 100% Hachibi chakra was capable of defending himself and avoiding the tree branches


No naruto's speed was never stated to be equal to minato's without FTG. Pein already turned into stone from absorbing senjutsu so a TBB filled with it turns nagato into stone. What? Naruto has shown great agility in BM mode. It's a translation error Itachi's tosuka isn't touching him or getting him through the cloak, and please don't say yata tanks a super sage TBB. Lol naruto just roars the flames off, dodges, or just tanks it with his tails. Seriously you're over rating the other team. Izanami needs prep and you know that it won't work on naruto right? How does the other team even stop Naruto if he just wants to nuke them off the planet with TBB's? What if he just spams KSM clones that can destroy the other team? Naruto with 50% of the kyuubi's chakra was owning 5 tailed beasts and now he has sage chakra. It's obviously the greatest chakra there so the tree branches were focusing on him. Stop trying to downplay naruto. Last time i checked nobody on nagato's team can even use chakra absorbing mokuton so you're point really means nothing. Everyone here already proved that Naruto destroys them.



> People need to stop overhyping Naruto. He was instantly shut down right after his  Hype chapter in record time.


Overhyping? Dude you're seriously underestimating how powerful naruto has become. People like itachi and nagato and even sasuke are hyped up way more than naruto. He was shut down by the juubi, you know the god that hashirama admitted he was inferior to and was destroying countries with ease? You know who even the sage of six paths struggled to defeat? Seriously you seem to hate naruto.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 14, 2013)

Psp123789 said:


> No naruto's speed was never stated to be equal to minato's without FTG. Pein already turned into stone from absorbing senjutsu so a TBB filled with it turns nagato into stone. What? Naruto has shown great agility in BM mode. here. Itachi's tosuka isn't touching him or getting him through the cloak, and please don't say yata tanks a super sage TBB. Lol naruto just roars the flames off, dodges, or just tanks it with his tails. Seriously you're over rating the other team. Izanami needs prep and you know that it won't work on naruto right? How does the other team even stop Naruto if he just wants to nuke them off the planet with TBB's? What if he just spams KSM clones that can destroy the other team? Naruto with 50% of the kyuubi's chakra was owning 5 tailed beasts and now he has sage chakra. It's obviously the greatest chakra there so the tree branches were focusing on him. Stop trying to downplay naruto. Last time i checked nobody on nagato's team can even use chakra absorbing mokuton so you're point really means nothing. Everyone here already proved that Naruto destroys them.
> 
> 
> Overhyping? Dude you're seriously underestimating how powerful naruto has become. People like itachi and nagato and even sasuke are hyped up way more than naruto. He was shut down by the juubi, you know the god that hashirama admitted he was inferior to and was destroying countries with ease? You know who even the sage of six paths struggled to defeat? Seriously you seem to hate naruto.



Dude. Pein didnt turn into stone until he started absorbing the Raw Natural Energy naruto was drawing in. Pein successful was absorbing Naruto Sage Chakra. He even Managed to absorb multiple of Naruto jutsu which are power by NATURAL ENERGY.

Naruto max speed even in bijuu Mode has been stated to be Like Minato shunshin. You wanna now why. because during the flash back Obito confirms Minato got his Yellow Flash nick name due to his shunshin. This was once again confirmed by Hiruzen when they arrived on the battlefield. Hyping Minato shunshin.

Dude Itachi level Susano-o has already tanked a mountain busting attack when it wasnt even 100%. The Shield is blocking it. Even then Sasuke Susano-o should be able to tank Since Madara level of Susano-o Managed to tank 100% kyuubi Bijuu dama being shoved down his throat.

Not to mention Nagato can easily Chakra aborb. And Itachi weapon is a spiritual item it cut through everything both physical and spiritual. Naruto can't roar of flames that are sticking to him. His roar doesn't share the properties of Shinra Tensei.

Izanami doesn't need that much prep time And Nagato is more than capable of keeping naruto occupied with Chakra aborption and Regenerating Cerebus along with other Summonings. Not to mention Naruto is fighting multiple shinobi that have one hit kills. You saying Naruto is gonnadeal with a full power Nagato while Sasuke is firing off Arrows. at him. Naruto just got caught by branches while shinobi with just  as much chakra. Hashirama and Bee where capable of fending their own w/o Naruto nice little threat alert.

Also why in the world are you smoking when you Say Izanami might not work. There is nothing suggesting that it wouldnt seeing that it already had worked on a previous Sage Mode user.

And Naruto wasn't owning all the Tailed beast. He had Hachibi backing him up. And do you know what condition Naruto was left in after words. He was fucked up and battered. 

The tree branches were confirmed to base their selection on the amount of chakra. Not the quality. And NAGATO CAN ABSORB NARUTO CHAKRA. He Absorb all of Killer bee Tailed Chakra the instance he touched him.

Naruto lost to hax. The same type of hax thats going to get him killed in this fight easily. Any one of these shinobies besides team Taka can hold their own against Naruto. Bijuu Damas also take some time to charge. By the time Naruto even gets it off. He is either going to have Totsuka plunged into his chest or will be eating a Amaterasu Error. Or will be sleeping peacefully in Totsuka. Or he will get fucked up by Itachi and Tsukiyomi.

Also whats to stop Nagato from using Chibaku tensei on Naruto to distract them. Naruto is not that strong. To take on Sasuke, Nagato, Itachi, plus Team Taka.


----------



## Psp123789 (Sep 14, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Dude. Pein didnt turn into stone until he started absorbing the Raw Natural Energy naruto was drawing in. Pein successful was absorbing Naruto Sage Chakra. He even Managed to absorb multiple of Naruto jutsu which are power by NATURAL ENERGY


 Nope here. Right here pa states he was absorbing senjutsu chakra which proves that too much senjutsu turns you into stone. Pain also absorbed the "raw natural energy" you were talking about and didn't turn into stone so your argument doesn't make any sense at all. By your logic Pein would also turn into stone every time he absorbed something because natural energy is everywhere, does that sound right to you? He was only able to absorb naruto's sage chakra because it wasn't enough to turn him into stone. If naruto spammed let's say 5 FRS at pein consecutively and pein absorbed it he would turn into stone. The chakra in a FRS isn't comparable to a super TBB.




> Naruto max speed even in bijuu Mode has been stated to be Like Minato shunshin. You wanna now why. because during the flash back Obito confirms Minato got his Yellow Flash nick name due to his shunshin. This was once again confirmed by Hiruzen when they arrived on the battlefield. Hyping Minato shunshin


Naruto's max speed was never stated to be equal to minato's shunsin. Minato hardly has any raw speed feats anyway. Maybe in BM but minato's base speed isn't comparable to naruto's.



> Dude Itachi level Susano-o has already tanked a mountain busting attack when it wasnt even 100%. The Shield is blocking it. Even then Sasuke Susano-o should be able to tank Since Madara level of Susano-o Managed to tank 100% kyuubi Bijuu dama being shoved down his throat


Wait a minute...............are you comparing kirin to this here.  Dude the shield would break. Madara tanked a small TBB and only 1. That's not comparable to what naruto can do with a super TBB.



> Not to mention Nagato can easily Chakra aborb. And Itachi weapon is a spiritual item it cut through everything both physical and spiritual. Naruto can't roar of flames that are sticking to him. His roar doesn't share the properties of Shinra Tensei


If Nagato wants to turn into stone then yeah he should do that and make it easier for naruto to rape itachi and sasuke. The roar sent 5 tailed beasts flying and rolling on the ground in pain, it's pushing the flames off naruto.............Are you suggesting that itachi can hit and seal BSM naruto? If you are then i have nothing to say.



> Izanami doesn't need that much prep time And Nagato is more than capable of keeping naruto occupied with Chakra aborption and Regenerating Cerebus along with other Summonings. Not to mention Naruto is fighting multiple shinobi that have one hit kills. You saying Naruto is gonnadeal with a full power Nagato while Sasuke is firing off Arrows. at him. Naruto just got caught by branches while shinobi with just as much chakra. Hashirama and Bee where capable of fending their own w/o Naruto nice little threat alert


Yes it does, he needed sasuke in order to cast izanami. Nope naruto destroys the entire team actually with super TBB. Clones take care of summons. What? Nagato's only way of killing naruto is by sucking his soul out and that isn't happening, naruto isn't going to get hit by totsuka, sasuke can't even kill naruto. Dude KSM clones can solo sasuke or naruto nukes the entire team with a TBB. Nagato can't do anything about it. There is nothing that proves BSM naruto has chakra equal to hashirama and madara. he probably has more and besides he was obviously startled by the god tree and again it was focusing on naruto. Again why are you even talking about this when nobody besides the juubi can create the god tree?



> Also why in the world are you smoking when you Say Izanami might not work. There is nothing suggesting that it wouldnt seeing that it already had worked on a previous Sage Mode user.
> And Naruto wasn't owning all the Tailed beast. He had Hachibi backing him up. And do you know what condition Naruto was left in after words. He was fucked up and battered


Search up how izanami works dude. It only work on people doubting themselves which is proved here here. he barely had any any help from bee, you also forgot that he was holding back against them and was trying to find the rods and free them not kill them. He did this while they were trying to kill him with their full power. He was swinging them around and beating the crap out of them, he countered the combined power of 5 tailed beats by himself and manhandled them with chakra arms.



> The tree branches were confirmed to base their selection on the amount of chakra. Not the quality. And NAGATO CAN ABSORB NARUTO CHAKRA. He Absorb all of Killer bee Tailed Chakra the instance he touched him


Again Naruto probably has more chakra than hashirama and madara and you can tell from his reaction that the branches startled him. Yeah he can absorb naruto's chakra, it' just that when he's done he'll turn into stone.



> Naruto lost to hax. The same type of hax thats going to get him killed in this fight easily. Any one of these shinobies besides team Taka can hold their own against Naruto. Bijuu Damas also take some time to charge. By the time Naruto even gets it off. He is either going to have Totsuka plunged into his chest or will be eating a Amaterasu Error. Or will be sleeping peacefully in Totsuka. Or he will get fucked up by Itachi and Tsukiyomi


Wait did you just suggest itachi and nagato by themselves can hold their own against BSM naruto? You're wanking those two too much man. They both get beat by BM naruto, let alone BSM naruto. Naruto dodges totsuka, and rips apart itachi. Kyuubi breaks naruto out of any genjutsu, and how is naruto going to even get caught in it? Seriously do you even read the manga. Saying itachi would stand a chance against BSM naruto...........:rofl.



> Also whats to stop Nagato from using Chibaku tensei on Naruto to distract them. Naruto is not that strong. To take on Sasuke, Nagato, Itachi, plus Team Taka.


Naruto destroys it with a TBB, Naruto is strong enough to take on them and more lol.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 14, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Dude. Pein didnt turn into stone until he started absorbing the Raw Natural Energy naruto was drawing in. Pein successful was absorbing Naruto Sage Chakra. He even Managed to absorb multiple of Naruto jutsu which are power by NATURAL ENERGY.


he absorbed too much natural energy because sage chakra consists of natural energy, thus by absorbing too much sage chakra he absorbed too much natural energy which is exactly why *pa says SAGE CHAKRA.*

We also know that preta can't absorb natural energy since the stuff is everywhere and thus every time he'd use preta path's power he'd turn into stone since he'd be absorbing natural energy from the surroundings.

Finally, claiming that he managed to absorb multiple senjutsus which are powered by natural energy means nothing since he only got overwhelmed by natural energy after he absorbed a full sennin mode in addition to all those senjutsus consisting of natural energy which would only mean that it takes a chakra quantity greater than those jutsus in order to overwhelm preta with natural energy.



Csdabest said:


> Naruto max speed even in bijuu Mode has been stated to be Like Minato shunshin. You wanna now why. because during the flash back Obito confirms Minato got his Yellow Flash nick name due to his shunshin. This was once again confirmed by Hiruzen when they arrived on the battlefield. Hyping Minato shunshin.


Hirashin is often called just shunshin which is why we get people like shino stating *minato saved them via shunshin.*

But of course it shouldn't even come to me explaining that as the instance where minato and naruto both dodged Ei clearly shows to anyone reading with objectivity that naruto's shunshin is compared to Minato's hirashin, and that's just KCM Naruto let alone BM Naruto and surely let alone BSM Naruto



Csdabest said:


> Dude Itachi level Susano-o has already tanked a mountain busting attack when it wasnt even 100%. The Shield is blocking it. Even then Sasuke Susano-o should be able to tank Since Madara level of Susano-o Managed to tank 100% kyuubi Bijuu dama being shoved down his throat.


Itachi's susanoo didn't tank a mountain buster.  Tanking is withstanding an attack with little to no damage, itachi susanoo was vaporized and itachi was burned by kirin.  In addition to that, the power of kirin isn't even remotely close to a KN6 bijuudama let alone the weakest bijuudamas BM Naruto throws in those forms.
Madara's Susanoo is not only hundreds of times larger than what sasuke is able to use, but it not only was BLOCKING the dama with its swords, but it was in the process of leveling up which means any damage that it sustained would have been repaired offpanel.

And of course a bijuudama being fired by 100% Kurama means jack squat about its power as the power is determined by size and blast radius of the dama.



Csdabest said:


> Not to mention Nagato can easily Chakra aborb. And Itachi weapon is a spiritual item it cut through everything both physical and spiritual. Naruto can't roar of flames that are sticking to him. His roar doesn't share the properties of Shinra Tensei.


Nagato turns into stone if he tries to absorb a bijuudama made of senjutsuu, he also can't absorb the explosion of a bijuudama.  itachi's weapon doesn't cut through everything as it was not only never stated or implied to be capable of doing so, but there's the fact that susanoo can grab the totsuka blade without taking any kind of damage which disproves your baseless no limits theory.  Naruto doesn't haveto roar off the flames when they don't do any damage to ribcage susanoo or samurai armor and he's protected by an avatar that can block the jubii's laserdama and be reformed.



Csdabest said:


> Izanami doesn't need that much prep time And Nagato is more than capable of keeping naruto occupied with Chakra aborption and Regenerating Cerebus along with other Summonings. Not to mention Naruto is fighting multiple shinobi that have one hit kills. You saying Naruto is gonnadeal with a full power Nagato while Sasuke is firing off Arrows. at him. Naruto just got caught by branches while shinobi with just  as much chakra. Hashirama and Bee where capable of fending their own w/o Naruto nice little threat alert.


Izanami never gets used as itachi has no counters to naruto's arsenal, naruto can just fight him via clones, and kurama can just snap him out of the genjutsu.  Nagato turns to stone after trying to absorb a bijuudama, gets smeared by chakra arm frog katas, gets his head blitzed off by a BSM Naruto flash shunshin.  

Arrows don't do anything to naruto's shroud, not that they'd even hit him considering naruto's speed and super boosted reactions in BSM.

Naruto was the primary target of the god tree, was at the very center of it when the technique went off, and still almost managed to escape the entire thing.  The only reason he was caught by it was due to the rapid absorbing effects of the branches.  And hashirama while in base has no where near the chakra of BSM Naruto, the trees were attacking him and madara equally, and we know madara's chakra isn't even close to BM Naruto's own.



Csdabest said:


> Also why in the world are you smoking when you Say Izanami might not work. There is nothing suggesting that it wouldnt seeing that it already had worked on a previous Sage Mode user.


that's one of the stupidest reasoning anyone could come up with.  Just because it works on one sage mode user does not mean it works on any other sage mode user.  Pein beat SM Jiraiya, that doesn't mean Pein beats Hashirama.



Csdabest said:


> And Naruto wasn't owning all the Tailed beast. He had Hachibi backing him up. And do you know what condition Naruto was left in after words. He was fucked up and battered.


Naruto didn't even take a hit after he went BM against the tailed beasts.  He also was holding back against them (like he told son goku) since his only objective was to free them, and he did end up owning all of them which is why he equaled their bijuudama and he choked all of them with chakra tails.



Csdabest said:


> The tree branches were confirmed to base their selection on the amount of chakra. Not the quality. And NAGATO CAN ABSORB NARUTO CHAKRA. He Absorb all of Killer bee Tailed Chakra the instance he touched him.


Yeah no, that would mean madara has the same amount of chakra that hashirama does.  And sennin mode greatly boost the chakra quantity, that's why naruto went from 2 FRS with his base chakra in immortals arc to 15 FRS against Pain (he entered SM 5 times).



Csdabest said:


> Naruto lost to hax. The same type of hax thats going to get him killed in this fight easily. Any one of these shinobies besides team Taka can hold their own against Naruto. Bijuu Damas also take some time to charge. By the time Naruto even gets it off. He is either going to have Totsuka plunged into his chest or will be eating a Amaterasu Error. Or will be sleeping peacefully in Totsuka. Or he will get fucked up by Itachi and Tsukiyomi.


Totsuka has no feats that allow it to penetrate naruto's BM cloak let alone BSM cloak.  Naruto charges rapidfire bijuudamas on the move and almost instantly, his super bijuudama very quickly and if he needs room he just makes it since he's way faster than all of those guys.  he can just grab itachi's susanoo with a chakra tail and crush the whole thing or grab itachi's susanoo arm with a chakra tail like hashi did to Madara's susanoo.  

You also left out the fact that it takes itachi much longer to use his V4 susanoo than naruto to use a BB.  So none of that happens.  Amaterasu does nothing to naruto's cloak when it can't even burn through samurai armor and ribcage susanoo.  

But anyways, he doesn't even have to fight itachi personally, 3 KCM clones (or 2 KSM clones) destroy itachi as he isn't tagging the guys that can move at Ei level speed, and have SM reactions on top of KCM reactions, and he isn't withstanding KSM bijuurasengans or FRS.



Csdabest said:


> Also whats to stop Nagato from using Chibaku tensei on Naruto to distract them. Naruto is not that strong. To take on Sasuke, Nagato, Itachi, plus Team Taka.


Naruto was strong enough to take on all those guys minus Nagato with just KCM as just one of his clones was fighting at the kage level.  Chibaku tensei gets fodder nuked by naruto it only took a single bijuudama, a FRS and YM to beat it after it had gained a lot of mass.  Also, what are Sasuke, Itachi and taka going to do while naruto is in the air hundreds of meters above them?  Beat him with amaterasu?  YM?  that does nothing to him.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Sep 15, 2013)

Nagato and team Taka are taken out rather easily with bijuudama blitzing...Itachi could win if he lands a a genjutsu but then again Kyuubi can counter it so yeah, naruto decimates. Add killerbee and it just takes a longer time. Naruto was able to take on 4 tailed beasts at once in BM mode...BSM mode just makes everything minuscule to its power.


----------

